# AM bridge problems



## Blake (Oct 14, 2020)

Are there any reference materials for the AM breadth module of the exam? I notice on the ncees site there are reference materials on other tests but nothing for structural? My experience is in buildings so I am wondering if I need to buy the Aashto manual as it’s not cheap and I don’t plan to ever use it in my career. Or will portions of that Manual be made available? Does anyone have any advice on what tables I should find and print from the internet to use so that I could avoid buying the manual. Or recommendations on resources to use to study for the bridge questions 
Thanks


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 15, 2020)

You will want at least Chapters 1-6 of AASHTO, but all are recommended.  David Connor has some bridge books that are helpful.  Bridge is 10 or so morning problems, so you will want to be prepared for them.


----------



## Blake (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks for the info


----------

